# Schwedisch für Anfänger



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

A 

Abkürzung Fåhre Spåre 

im Abwaschwasser etwas suchen Spüle wühle

Acker mit Mist düngen Scheisse schmeisse 

Akrobat Gelenke verrenke

Alimente Söhne Löhne

Alkoholikerin Liköre Göre 

Albtraum Böse döse 

Altenheim Ålde Hålde 

alter Rennwagen Morsche Porsche

an der Heizung schlafen Ofe poofe 

Anarchist Legåle Egåle

Angeber, reicher Penunze Strunze 

Angelköder Både Måde

Anti-Castor-Demo Stråhle Kråwålle 

Anitbiotikum Båzille Kille

Arbeitsloser Ohne Lohne 

Aschenbecher Kippe snippe 

Astronautenkost Nåså Wåså 

Aufbaudiät für Kinder Zwerge Stärke 

Ausflug, Senioren- Greise Reise 

Auskunft, Fräulein von der Höre Göre 

Auto, dreiliter- Slånke Tånke 

Autopanne Wåge versåge 

B


Babysitting Blåge Ertråge

Bankkauffrau Knete Grethe 

Bauchnabel-Piercing Rånze stånze

Bauchtanz Rånze Dånze

Belästigung am Telefon obszöne Töne

Besteckkasten Gåbel Ståpel 

betrügerische Prostituirte Böse Möse

Bettnässen Kisse Pisse 

BH Bålle Schnålle

Bier Hopfe Tropfe

Biertische Tränke Bänke

Billig Löhne Småle Bezåhle

Blähen Gåse blåse

Blondine, schlank leichte Gebleichte 

Börsenkrach Öre Störe 

Bohlen Dieter Fråue Verhåue 

Boxkampf Pelle verdelle 

Brett, gehobeltes Blånke Plånke

Brille Nåse Glåse 

Buch, schlechtes Käse Lese 

Bundeswehr, Mittagessen bei der Kåkerlåke Gesmåke 

Buster Dolly Drålle Bålle

C


Camping
Dråuse Håuse 

CD Brennen
Dåte Bråte

Cornflakes
Trocke Flocke

Crash-Test
Möhre zerstöre 

D


Datei speichern
Håste im Kåste 

Dauerwelle
Schöne Föhne

Delphin
Småle Wåle 

Demonstrantin
Empöre Göre

Diät
Esse vergesse

Diätwaage
Esse messe 

Dicker Hase
Wåmpe Låmpe 

Dieter Thomas Heck
Schlåger Ånsåger 

Dribbling
Håke slåge

E


Echo
Höhle gröhle 

Ehekrach
Gesirre klirre

Eidgenossin
Schwöre Göre 

Eigentor
Fåtåle Båle

Eintritt
Türe Gebühre

Elchtest
Wåge umslåge 

Emanzentreff
Göre Verswöre

Empfängnis, unbefleckte
Såubere Beståubere

Eröffnung
Låsse Reinström 

Erfrorener
kålte Gestålte

Essen, in der Mensa
Måge Plåge 

Euro-Geldschein
Slåppe Låppe

Ex-König
Ohne Krone

Exibitionist
Gurke Schurke 

F


Fast Food
Scheisse Beisse

Faustkampf
Prånke Gezånke 

Fernbedienung
Kånåle Wåhle

Fernsehkritiker
Glotze Motze 

Ferrari
Schummi Brummi

Feuchtbiotop für Kleinwüchsige
Schlümpfe Sümpfe

Feuchtigskeitsmaske
Pelle Quelle

Fleischbrühe
Kråfte Såfte 

Flickenteppich
Stücke Brücke

Fliege, spanische
Sumse Bumse

Fleigenklatsche
Snåke Slåge 

Föhnen
Håre gåre

Frühstücksbrot eines Polizisten
Bulle Stulle 

Fragezeichen
Fråge Håke 

Fußballregeln
Kicke Knigge 

Fußball-WM
Globåle Båle 

Fußballspiel anschauen
Kicke Blicke

G


gebratene Leber
Gedärme erwärme

gefärbte Haare
Sträne Mähne

Geheimdienstball
Wånze Tånze

Geld abheben
Kohle hole 

Geld fälschen
Krone klone

Geldschrank
Båre Verwåhre

Geliebte
Intervåle Snåle

Gen-Gemüse
Klohne Bohne

Getränke besorgen
Såufe kåufe

Getreidefrachter
Ähre Fähre

Gourmet-Zeitschrift
Fresse Presse 

Gummistiefel
Måtsche Låtsche, Sümpfe Strümpfe 

H


Hämorrhoiden
Ånåle Quåle, Hocke Pocke

Hai, weiß
Råndåle Wåle

Handkuss
Tåtze Småtze

Handverletzung
Krånke Prånke

Happy End
Kusse Slusse

Hörfunkgebühr
Töne Löhne

Hufeisen
Fohle Sohle

Hund, schlafend, männlich
Müde Rüde

Hundegebell
Töle Gegröle 

Hundehütte
Töle-Höhle

Hundezucht
Belle Quelle

Hundezwinger
Belle Zelle

Hunger
Måge Klåge 

I


Ingeneurin
Konstruktöre Göre

Instant-Kaffee
Ohne Bohne 

ISDN
Dåte Sålåte 

K


Käsefüße
stinke Finke 

Küchenreibe
Käse Fräse 

Kammerjäger
Kåkerlåke Slåge 

Kampfanzug
Kloppe Joppe

Kartoffelbrei
Måmpfe ståmpfe

kater
Dröhne Stöhne

Katze ärgern
Mieze strietze 

Katze am Schanz ziehen
Snurre zurre 

Katze ärgerliche
Snurre Knurre 

KFZ-Mechaniker
Låube Sråube 

Kinderarbeit
Zwerge Werke

Kinderrettung
Zwerge berge 

Kindesmißhandlung
Blåge Slåge 

Klavier
Tåste Kåste 

Klebstoff
Håfte Såfte

Kleintierphrobie
Måuse Gråuse

koreanisches Pfannengericht
Kåråte Bråte 

L


lange Unterhosen
Därme Wärme 

Lasso
Fånge Strång

Lohn für einen osteuropäischen Mitarbeiter
Pole Kohle 

M


Mac Chicken
Höhner Döner 

Mädels anbaggern
Göre betöre 

männliches Pferdemaul
Råppe Klåppe

Masochismus
Hiebe Liebe 

Mückenstachel
Snåke Håke 

N


Neglige
Schmuse Bluse 

Niesen
Nåse Blåse 

Nymphomanin
Sexe Hexe

O


Obdachloser
Ohne Wohne 

Ohrwurm
Öhrle Böhrle

Oma
Fålte Ålte

Ossi
Zone wohne 

P


Panne, Auto
Wåge versåge

Perversionen
Krånke Gedånke 

Pfarrhaus
Prälåte Kåte

Pferdemaul, weiblich
Stute Schnute 

Plattenarchiv
Schlåger Låger 

Polizisten-Schlagstock
Beule Keule

Potenzproblem
Månne Pånne

Privatfernsehn
Kånåle Bånåle

Pupsen
Därme Lärme

Q


Q-tip
Ohre bohre 

R


Radarkontrolle
Flitze Blitze

Radtour
Pedåle Quåle 

Rasieren
Fråtze Kråtze 

Ratte
Någe Plåge

Russenmafia
Morde Horde 

S


Sadist
Knåbe slåge

Säufernase
Trinke Zinke 

Säuferwahn
Snåpse Klåpse

Schadensersatz
Råndåle bezåhle 

Schiff, vermißtes
Jolle verscholle 

Schiffshorn
Måre Fånfåre 

Schlange an der Kinokasse
Kårte wårte 

Schlitten
Rutsche Kutsche

Schwangerschaftabbruch
Föte töte 

Schweinediebstahl
Såue Klåue

Seepferdchen
Flosse Zosse 

Sommerurlaub
Kånåre Fåhre

Sonnenbrand
Stråhle-Quåle 

Spartakus-Aufstand
Såndåle Råndåle

Speck-Knödel, Tiroler
Ösi Klößi 

Spionin
Åbhöre Göre

Staatsanwältin
Verhöre Göre

T


Taubheit
Ohre verlohre 

Tauchanzug
Totåle Futteråle

Titanic
Sinke Flinke

Toilette
Kåcke Båråcke

Toilettenpapier
Smiere Påpiere

Trauerfeier
Klåge Gelåge

Tunnelbau
Rohre Bohre 

U


Umweg gehen
Slåufe låufe 

Ungeziefervertilgung
Snecke verrecke

Universität
Idiote verbote 

V


vermißtes Schiff
Jolle verscholle

Videoclips schauen
Mucke Gucke

W


Wegwerfwindel
Kåcke Påcke

Wunderheiler
Wunde Verswunde

Z


Zahnartzt
Beiße Reiße, Doktore bohre

Zukunftsangst
Morge Sorge


----------



## Muli (24 Apr. 2008)

Da brauch man ja kein Langenscheidts mehr ... und ich dachte Schwedisch wäre schwieriger


----------



## Tokko (24 Apr. 2008)

Ergibt teilweise sogar Sinn. Endlich kann ich schwedisch.

:thx: für deinen Sprachkurs.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (24 Apr. 2008)

sehr gut, sind ein paar schöne sachen bei:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (24 Apr. 2008)

Toll jetzt brauch ich keinen kasten bier mehr wenn ich darauf fahr!
:thx:


----------



## jackcous (30 Nov. 2012)

Spitzenmäßig, vielen Dank:WOW:


----------



## Punisher (30 Nov. 2012)

Danke an SWR3


----------



## jannesmk (2 Jan. 2013)

Danke sehr!


----------



## hans.dampf (2 Jan. 2013)

Coole Sache


----------

